

Everything is fine. Don't worry about the drive Q - eksith
http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/office/forum/officeversion_other-office_install/microsoft-office-click-to-run-2010-protected-q/e16d1452-fed1-473f-a788-82683d1a0cdd

======
squidi
I always hate these self-serve product forums. The replies from enthusiasts
can be very patronising. I understand it for something you're not paying for
(i.e. Google Product Forums, ug) but for Office there should be some MS-paid
person involved.

------
stephengillie
Right click Q: > Disconnect

I wonder if this works here

